# Anyone own an Old Town Pack Canoe?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'd like to hear from owners and/or users of the Old Town Pack Canoe. I may be interested in one of these, instead of a kayak...pending its' stability while fishing.
http://www.oldtowncanoe.com/canoes/sporting/pack_angler/

* How's its' stability, compared to an angling kayak?
* Can you stand in it?
* Did you use a kayak paddle?

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a kay noe-whichis similar but about ten pounds heavier. I have had it out twice (bought it used this winter). Seems stable enough. Had it out the other day in 25 mph winds with a anchor on a pond an it did seem tippy but I did not fall in and think I will get used to it. I have not tried standing up in it and do not see a reason to yet. I use a long kayak paddle.
Dick's carries a Old town guide 119 for $550 -a savings over the pack by alot. Save the money and use it on equipment on mods. All of these canoes seem to do the trick and are very easy to modify. I will be posting my mods soon.
I also put it on top of my honda civic no problem by my self.
I have a seat up front too for my five year old boy.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

gahannafly,
Thanks for the information. Dick's Sporting Goods has the Guide 119 as an exclusive, in camo for $499. It seems that everyone else want's $800 and up for the same canoe. 

I'll be doing some more research, until I sell my current kayak. Then I'll get serious about making a purchase. 

Edit/Addition: I'm off work today, so I'm going to go to a Bass Pro too and take a look at the Ascend 10, while I'm out. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

I noticed on my canoe there is a tag that says "dsc 119" I am pretty sure the kay noe is the same as the discovery 119.
I have had this canoe out several times. No issues with stability or seat placement. I added a milk crate to the stern with two pvc rod holders also and a tackle bag to the front thawt.
I am going to try fly fishing out of it soon.
I have not yet considered standing in it-at least until the water warms up.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

gahannafly,
I decided to try the Guide 119. I found one at a Dick's near the Gander Mtn. off of I-70, north of I-675. I'm taking it for a test drive in the morning and am hoping for the best.



Bowhunter57


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

That's great. We even put them on the same car. Good luck. I think you will like that canoe. Check paddle net and the web for modification info.


----------



## darkseid69 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have the 14 guide that weigth about 80 lbs from dicks. Got it for 325 on a grand opening special. being a larger guy I can say balance is an issue being top heavy. I am adding some out riggers using boat dock bumpers. Love the canoe have had it many a year. For a canoe it is stable. You will find stable canoes tend to have low rocker, flat bottoms and when you lean, the hull side will displace more water making it slightly more stable in a stroke or lean. Can get a little esoteric every maker does it different. I would attempt to get in one or canoe rental place and see whats up.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, I took it to a friends pond, emptied out my pockets in preparation for a swim and did my test drive. It paddled good (using a kayak paddle), turned good, tracked well. However, while reaching toward the back or front, as if to pick up something...it tipped sharply to one side or the other.

If I would slide off of the seat, on to the floor, it remained stable. This makes sense, as canoe seats are 6" to 8" off of the water. Whereas, a kayak seat is flush with or below the water level.

I'm taking it back, this upcoming Saturday. There are some angler kayaks that are going on sale this weekend. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

That's the feedback I've heard on those. 
Solo canoes do not need to be tippy. I solo a 14 foot Mad River canoe. I sit in the seat and fish all day without worrying about tipping. Standing is not an issue either.
If the idea of a solo canoe was right before, don't give up on it because you paddled the wrong canoe.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Second that, my wenonah is more stable than any of my kayak's,I can walk around, stand one side or the other, it's all in the design, plus mine is made for moving waters, up to class 3's, my advice try another boat

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

